# Inside dia. of 2413, 2415, 2315 and 2512



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*t t t *


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

just guessing but here goes:
2315
23/64 is .359 minus .030 for the .015 wall is .329

2413
24/64 is .375 minus .026 for the .013 wall is .349

2415
24/64 is .375 minus .030 for the .015 wall is .345

2512
25/64 is .391 ( rounded up) minus .024 for the .012 wall is .367 (rounded up)

the walls are sometimes rounded up by Easton and w/o knowing the exact wall thickness- these should get you real close. Hope this helps.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Easton aluminum arrows are not always exact on the decimal of the first two digits divided by 64. For example, all of the 23XX shafts are different OD. If you have AA, all arrow shaft OD are included there. The best you can do is to use the OD as listed in AA and then use the nominal wall thickness as noted in the arrow shaft nomenclature.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks

It gives me place to start.

Chris


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

*2413*

The 2413 components work with the x-ringer arrows.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

FS560 said:


> Easton aluminum arrows are not always exact on the decimal of the first two digits divided by 64. For example, all of the 23XX shafts are different OD. If you have AA, all arrow shaft OD are included there. The best you can do is to use the OD as listed in AA and then use the nominal wall thickness as noted in the arrow shaft nomenclature.


Yea, after posting last night I mic'd some 2512s and thought OH NO!


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

According to my Easton Shaft Selector program the I.D. listed are:

2315 = 0.3349"
2413 = 0.3458"
2512 = 0.3741"

I don't see a 2415 listed anywhere, but a 2514 = 0.3737" and a 2419 = 0.3349" 

Bushings for these shafts would be a sneak smaller to allow room for glue.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks for the info. I have some old 2413's that I don't use anymore and I might just pull the bushings and try them before I order new bushing for some new arrows.

Chris*


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

they are indeed 2413-just get components for 2413's and your in.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Pulled my old 2413 bushings and installed them in the x-ringers. They worked!! Now time to order arrows and get to building me some 3d and field arrows. 

Thanks for the Help!!

Chris


----------

